

Ask HN: Why has Stanford killed the home page of John McCarthy? - Lindemann

Since a few weeks http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www-formal.stanford.edu&#x2F;jmc is down. This is super annoying, because tons of links pointing to this site and didn&#x27;t work anymore. Why would Stanford want to 
destroy all that knowledge?<p>You can visit a capture of JMCs site here:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20131011125002&#x2F;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www-formal.stanford.edu&#x2F;jmc&#x2F;
======
ggchappell
It was probably done by someone who'd never heard of Dr. McCarthy, as a matter
of standard procedure. Stanford hosts websites for employees. Is one J.
McCarthy still an employee? Nope, so kill the site.

You might want to send a formal request (to whom I don't know) to have the
page permanently hosted. Possibly some form of petition might help.

------
kennethtilton
Thanks, your query led to my belated discovery of
[http://cs.stanford.edu/jmc](http://cs.stanford.edu/jmc)

And this: [http://library.stanford.edu/collections/john-mccarthy-
papers...](http://library.stanford.edu/collections/john-mccarthy-papers-0)

Agreed, tho, the links should be salvaged.

------
Lindemann
Update:

[http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc](http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc) is
back...finally!

